# Exo Terra/Polystyrene locust setup



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

So I recently switched from a plastic rub to an exo terra glass viv for my locusts. I like my stuff looking good so the rubs just didn't cut it for me however brilliant a job they did! I found the glass vivs didn't hold the heat too well so decided to insulate with polystyrene and make it look decent while I'm at it. 

I've not long finished the final touches and wiring and it is currently going through a test period to ensure nothing is melting(!) and all the fumes from the sealant have gone, hopefully the test specimens will still be alive by tomorrow!

It is very basic and can be dismantled very easily with only the ledges and such being held by silicone. I've reduced the bulb from a 100w to a 50w halogen and the temps are much better than before so it seems to be working well!


Anyway pics, I'll add more tomorrow once all the substrate, laying box, decor and locusts are in. :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

you might find the locusts eat the polystyrene though


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I did think of that so tested it before hand by placing some locusts in a separate tank for a week and observing them and the results. I always ensure there is food available so couldn't see why they'd choose to eat the poly. In the whole week I didn't see them eating it at all there was also no chew marks at the end of the week. Therefore I assume that as long as I provide the food then all should be good. I will of course however change the setup if I notice they are eating it, I made it easily removable for this exact reason. I'll either grout/seal it or just totally remove it and revert back to wasting electricity with the 100w!


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

I've also started to keep my bulk locusts in an exo terra as well. The one i have still has the 26W uv Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Bulb in it but temps were a little low so i stuck a heat mat on it as well so maintains a temp of around 25c.

Ive read that they dont need heat to survive but also read that if temp is down to about 15c that they cant digest food and it just rots in the stomach then they die so im guessing that makes gut loading a bit more difficult at lower temps.

Was also thinking of lining the tank with polysterene or even that stuff you put behind radiators, not sure of its name but seen it in B&Q its a thin polysterine roll maybe 2mm thick with one side a silver surface sounds like it may keep the heat in and not take up much room.

Brian


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

BrianB said:


> I've also started to keep my bulk locusts in an exo terra as well. The one i have still has the 26W uv Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Bulb in it but temps were a little low so i stuck a heat mat on it as well so maintains a temp of around 25c.
> 
> Ive read that they dont need heat to survive but also read that if temp is down to about 15c that they cant digest food and it just rots in the stomach then they die so im guessing that makes gut loading a bit more difficult at lower temps.
> 
> ...


Interesting, wish I had read this before I started! Maybe something to try if the poly doesn't work out. 

Mine thrive at a temp of high 20's to low 30's. I agree they probably don't need such high temps to survive but I don't want them just to survive, my adults breed regularly (too much so I'm feeding them off!) and live for months, they also eat a ridiculous amount of veg so I know I'm gut loading them very well! I'd recommend trying to up the heat if you can. :2thumb:


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Tried upping the heat but not been able to maintain it with the tank being glass. Was going to give the reflective sheet or even put a proper bulb in to raise it. like you i want them to thrive and hopefully breed as well should save a fortune on live food.

Been trying to breed meal worms over last month or so and noticed last night that i now have my first tiny meal worms, not sure if it will ever become self sustaining but been very interesting to setup.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd suggest using a bulb, its worked wanders for me and a low wattage halogen should do the job.

I also love breeding feeders, pachoda grubs will be my next project, just a simple setup, probably similar to your mealworms as i doubt it'll be self sustainable but its another interesting setup.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

How do you go about cleaning them out? how often do you clean them out?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> How do you go about cleaning them out? how often do you clean them out?


I've never updated this. It was a fail in the end! I'm still insure as to why but they just didn't seem to thrive or breed in these conditions, very bizarre. The poly wasn't eaten however I still think it must have been the issue just don't know as to why! I have removed the poly and they are back to full strength again, breeding like, well locusts! Nothing else has changed. 

I'll grab a recent pic in a sec.

To clean them out I remove all the locusts (a right pain so I try to do it when there's a minimal amount in there, unfortunately this isn't very often!) and place them in a separate rub. Remove all the decor, laying box, substrate etc and vacuum and f10 it then replace. As you'd expect really. 

One thing I do recommend is a DIY vacuum pooter, its amazing! My last one has fallen apart but I will be building another one soon so will upload some pictures. Its basically a large 5ltr water bottle with a hole in the screw top lid big enough for the vacuum hose to fit in and a hose attached to the side at the bottom big enough for the locusts to fit through. You mesh inside the top of the bottle to stop anything being sucked up in to the vacuum. Then you turn the vacuum on with the hose placed in the hole in the lid. You aim the bottom hose at the locusts and they all get sucked in to the bottle. You then empty the bottle in to whatever container. It saves so much time its unreal. I thought at first it would damage/kill the locusts but they're surprisingly hardy. As far as I'm aware none of my locusts have died due to this technique. If the suction is too powerful then you drill some small holes in to the top section of the bottle to allow air to escape and create a weaker vacuum.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for updating and the pictures :2thumb:

Im just trying to understand your diy hoover method cause it sounds good!

You dont by any chance have a pic?

Also what do you do with the lay boxes once they have eggs in them, do you leave them in the terriaum? 

Finally once the babies are hatched do you leave them in the same terriraum?

Are the exo terra terriaums escape proof for babies? 

Cheers once again
Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Cheers for updating and the pictures :2thumb:
> 
> Im just trying to understand your diy hoover method cause it sounds good!
> 
> ...


Hi Lewis. I don't have a pic as I have chucked it as it was beyond use. Google pooters and you'll get the general idea. They are normally used for catching small bugs by sucking in the top tube with your mouth but this is impossible with 100's of large locusts so I made a bigger version to be used with a Hoover. I'll be making a new one within the next few weeks before the next clean out so will update with pics then. 

I leave the lay box in there and allow them to hatch in the terrarium, they're fine with the adults. They're not 100% escape proof no, but I don't think any setup is to be honest. There's always the occasional escapee but they're usually hanging around by the terrarium and I just pop them back in. I don't know where or how they escape as I can't find any small gaps but they do somehow. It could just be a case of them hopping out when the doors are opening and me not noticing them, they are usually extremely small when first hatched, 5-10mm.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at the shed doing more work on the build earlier and while waiting between pushing GG I decided to get to work on the pooter.

I decided to start a new thread to help others...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/947381-hoover-pooter-how-quickly-effectively.html#post11066335


----------

